# BBQ'ed Beef Stew



## Ask-A-Butcher (Feb 6, 2008)

This is a 3½ lb Boneless Beef Chuck Roast. I've rubbed it down with olive oil, Kosher Salt, black pepper, granulated garlic and Wolfe Rub 'Bold'.







I'm now searing it on both sides. Not long, just to give it some marks and a little hit of cherry wood.






I lowered the temp to approx 250° dome and added some firebricks. Put some preheated seasoned (garlic and spices) Beef Broth in to a cast iron Dutch Oven along with the Chuck Roast halved.






I let this "simmer" (just bubbling) for a little over three hours with some cherry wood for smoke. I then added some chunked veggies.....onions, carrots, celery, potatoes and cooked another 45 minutes to an hour.






One of the best flavored Pot Roasts I've ever done, by far 

The next day I removed the 'hardened' beef fat and chopped up every thing into soup size pieces and warmed up on the stove. Baked a loaf of Italian bread, opened a bottle of red wine and savored life to it's fullest


----------

